# Η Διμούτσουνη



## Theseus (Dec 26, 2016)

Can someone translate this newspaper heading for me:-
Η «Διμούτσουνη» που έμεινε κρεμασμένη στον τοίχο…ως «Αγέλαστος Πέτρα» που δεν ρίχτηκε στο «Ανάθεμα»… it seems to be linked to a poem by Γιώργος Ανεστόπουλος. See:-

http://katohika.gr/ellada/i-dimoutsouni-pou-emine-kremasmeni-ston-toixo/.
:down:


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
The double barrel shotgun (διμούτσουνος = two faced, from μουτσούνα, from the Italian _musone; _used in the sense of _double-mouthed_ for a shotgun) shown in the photo over there. 

Αγέλαστος πέτρα was "the name of the stone on which Demeter rested during her search for Persephone" in Eleusis, literally "the stone that never laughs," and you certainly know what "anathema" is. As to what that concoction is supposed to mean, I won't delve any more in such a website, not even to oblige you, Theseus. Ibi sunt dracones, in nomine "veritas".


----------



## Theseus (Dec 27, 2016)

Scholarly as ever. I do know what anathema means but in this context it doesn't seem to have any meaning 'has been thrown to the curse'(?!)'. Or does it mean 'has been added to the heap of stones to curse a criminal act committed'. Makes more sense, but... I don't know what this website is about. I took it to mean 'news about things which happened during the Occupation' but it seems from what you say that it has a sinister meaning. I don't like stuff like that.


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I do know what anathema means... "has been thrown to the curse", or does it mean "has been added to the heap of stones to curse a criminal act committed".


The latter: Που δεν θα ριχτεί ποτέ ως ανάθεμα... σε κανέναν απ’ τους φονιάδες σου = It will never be cast as a stone-curse against any of your murderers.



Theseus said:


> I don't know what this website is about. I took it to mean "news about things which happened during the Occupation" but it seems from what you say that it has a sinister meaning. I don't like stuff like that.


You are right, Theseus, it's one of those websites we call ψεκασμένα. Full of world conspiracy theories, ("the world is goverened by Illuminati and/or reptiles", etc.) Κατοχικά specifically is used yo denote that Greece is under foreign occupation right now.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks, Earion, for the information. Does 'ψεκισμένος mean 'sprayed' in the sense of 'embellished' ?


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2016)

If I understand well, Theseus, the website is about current Greek affairs from the point of view that Greece is going through a period of foreign occupation (consisting of the EU, IMF etc.). If you look at the thematic categories of the site it includes sections on conspiracy theories such as chemtrails. 
As for the phrase you are asking about it says the gun will remain still like the agelasta stone "Που δεν θα ριχτεί ποτέ ως ανάθεμα", that will never be used (because it is too precious).


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2016)

Ψεκασμένος, -η, -ο those who believe in conspiracy theories such as chemtrails (where it comes from), but meaning anyone who believes that the ills of Greece nowadays are the result of a world conspiracy against Greece.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks, SBE! Again it surprises me how what I thought was a simple headline has so many associations. All this information widens my cultural knowledge of today's Greece in all its registers. Now the subject is Αεροψεκασμοί. I'd never heard of them before!


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2016)

*μας ψεκάζουν*


----------



## Theseus (Dec 28, 2016)

Θεγξ, Ε.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Thanks, SBE! Again it surprises me how what I thought was a simple headline has so many associations. All this information widens my cultural knowledge of today's Greece in all its registers. Now the subject is Αεροψεκασμοί. I'd never heard of them before!


As Earion and SBE explained above, (αερο)ψεκασμοί are chemtrails, i.e. a conspiracy theory according to which the government (who breaths the same air as everyone else) is spraying us from above in order to make us docile and subservient, eventually killing us (its main source of income).


----------



## Theseus (Dec 28, 2016)

Following up, I read about them in Wikipedia:- https://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αεροψεκασμοί_(θεωρία_συνωμοσίας)
There is a saying, current in the North of England, which goes 'there's nowt so queer as folk'-- which simply means 'there is nothing that quite matches the oddness of people' & it is used in contexts which emphasise that people sometimes behave or think in a very strange way. I would say this to someone who tries to claim that these chemtrails exist. Thanks, Pal. :mellow:


----------

